# Duda al quitar protecciÓn de televisor lg



## elbausa (Jun 28, 2011)

hola compañeros tengo en mi poder un televisor lg modelo 21fu9rl intenta encender y se apaga despues de revisarlo detalladamente pense que era en IC vertical porque al quitarlo el televisor encendia asi que lo cambie pero el problema persistía (bueno a lo que vinimos) le desconecte la protecion de v-neck y el televisor enciende perfectamente que problemas me podría traer si se lo dejo desconectado.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola elbausa,si esa proteccion es solo del vertical,se me ocurre que el mayor riesgo seria ,que en caso de que la falla se repita,se marque el trc con una hermosa linea horizontal.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 29, 2011)

jajaja, si la protección existía en un principio debería de seguir existiendo...si cambias el integrado y la falla persiste, no es el integrado

pero sí debe ser 1 de los componentes que lo rodean, 1 de los componentes que complementan el circuito de protección....revisalos todos...si es posible cambialos todos y tiene que andar


----------



## elbausa (Jun 29, 2011)

este letevisor me tiene con dolor de cabeza ahora la imagen esta algo cerrada tanto vertical y horizontalmente


----------



## elgriego (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola, controla todos los electroliticos y si no es esto ,deberias entrar en el MS y ajustarlo desde ese lugar.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2011)

Antes que nada, tenes el circiuto eléctrico de ese modelo?

La tensión de fuente esta en suk valor adecuado?
Controlaste que la misma regule y estabilice?
Las tensiones del secundario del flyback estan en los valores especificados?


----------



## elbausa (Jun 30, 2011)

bueno compañero ya solucione el problema una resistencia desvalorizada en el vertical y un condensador cerámico  abierto en el horizontal .


----------

